# My flounder release



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hate when that happens.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep the big ones will shake off for sure.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Net!


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

FINN, leg them big ones in!


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

dang it looked like a nice one too


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

That did look like a nice one.... If it wasn't for the video, however, it would've been nicer? LOL. It would have gone from a 22 to a 28"er, at least for me it would...lol. Seriously though, those are always heartbreakers... but this video is hilarious


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

d'oh!!


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

redgrappler said:


> That did look like a nice one.... If it wasn't for the video, however, it would've been nicer? LOL. It would have gone from a 22 to a 28"er, at least for me it would...lol. Seriously though, those are always heartbreakers... but this video is hilarious


yes its funny. more so because i have been through the same situation where they spit it out and i was like damn it. i watched this like 20 times already lol.


----------

